
Novel drug treats Huntington’s disease root cause in patient cells and mice - car
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41588-019-0575-8
======
solstice
Having seen two unfortunate sufferers of this disease up close I would like to
thank all people involved in researching it and those caring for HD patients
from the bottom of my heart. (After highschool i worked in a hospital for a
few months and the expressions of these two middle aged people is seared into
my memory.)

